# Logiciels Linux sur Mac



## AppleSpirit (16 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible d'installer les logiciels Linux courant sur un Mac avec osx Capitan ? Par exemple j'aime beaucoup Okular, Shutter, Chromium Browser, etc. 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2016)

Parfois, il suffit de regarder les sites des logiciels pour avoir une petite idée de la question.
Ainsi, sur le site de Okular, en allant sur la page des téléchargements, on dirige le lecteur vers Kde on Mac OS X, où l'on apprend qu'il existe au moins trois méthodes pour installer des logiciels KDE (et on se rendra vite compte que c'est pareil pour Gnome et un peu tout, texte ou graphique) :

Homebrew
MacPorts
Fink
(je les énumère par ordre de préférence).

Pour Chromium, on peut le compiler pour OS X nativement (c'est-à-dire sans avoir à utiliser X11 (décliné dans sa version XQuartz par exemple)).


----------



## KillerPizza (18 Janvier 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-il possible d'installer les logiciels Linux courant sur un Mac avec osx Capitan ? Par exemple j'aime beaucoup Okular, Shutter, Chromium Browser, etc.
> 
> Merci pour votre aide.


Tu peux faire de la virtualisation aussi


----------



## AppleSpirit (18 Janvier 2016)

Non, mon but est d'avoir des logiciels qui tournent très rapidement. C'est le cas de l'univers Linux contraire à Windows et - dans une moindre mesure - à osx et d'avoir des logiciels qui resteront supportés et compatibles avec mon matériel même dans 10 ans (ce qui n'est le cas ni avec Windows ni avec osx).


----------



## melaure (18 Janvier 2016)

Je ne vois pas en quoi tu peux être sur que tes logiciels Linux tourneront toujours si tu fais les maj majeures pendant 10 ans ... rien ne le garantie, mais si c'est peut-être vrai ... si entre temps Intel change complètement son archi des procs, ou si le noyau linux change aussi radicalement ...

Le seul moyen c'est de garder des VM avec les anciens OS


----------



## okeeb (18 Janvier 2016)

MMMmmhhh... Pas sûr effectivemment que tout fonctionne encore dans 10 ans ; Utilisateur depuis de nombreuses années d'_Ubuntu_, j'ai laissé derrière mois un sacré paquet de softs au fur et à mesure des années. Le dernier en date, _Bibble_, éjecté lors du passage à l'architecture 64 bits et de l'absorption par Corel.


----------



## melaure (18 Janvier 2016)

okeeb a dit:


> MMMmmhhh... Pas sûr effectivemment que tout fonctionne encore dans 10 ans ; Utilisateur depuis de nombreuses années d'_Ubuntu_, j'ai laissé derrière mois un sacré paquet de softs au fur et à mesure des années. Le dernier en date, _Bibble_, éjecté lors du passage à l'architecture 64 bits et de l'absorption par Corel.



10 ans c'est énorme en info/électronique, je ne prédirais même pas ce qu'on va avoir dans 5 ans ...


----------



## okeeb (18 Janvier 2016)

melaure a dit:


> 10 ans c'est énorme en info/électronique



C'est clair, la loi de Moore ne joue pas pour nous... Je dirais même qu'au delà de 2 à 3 ans, à la vitesse à laquelle sont modifiés les noyaux et structures Linux, rien n'est garanti...


----------



## AppleSpirit (18 Janvier 2016)

Si je garde la même machine, dans 10 ans je trouverai toujours une distribution Linux qui lui ira comme un gant. Ceci n'est malheureusement pas le cas de osx et de Windows qui exigent que vous changiez de machine, en gros que vous sortiez le porte monnaie. Avec Linux vous pouvez garder le même ordinateur pendant 10 ans vous aurez toujours un OS qui le fera tourner.


----------



## melaure (18 Janvier 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Si je garde la même machine, dans 10 ans je trouverai toujours une distribution Linux qui lui ira comme un gant. Ceci n'est malheureusement pas le cas de osx et de Windows qui exigent que vous changiez de machine, en gros que vous sortiez le porte monnaie. Avec Linux vous pouvez garder le même ordinateur pendant 10 ans vous aurez toujours un OS qui le fera tourner.



Pour l'instant les OS X actuels demandent un C2D, donc il y a de la marge. Et vu que les procs Intel progressent encore plus lentement que les G4 autrefois, ça devrait continuer ...


----------



## AppleSpirit (21 Janvier 2016)

L'idéal serait pour moi de pouvoir installer Ubuntu/Lubuntu sur mon MacBook air 2015. Malheureusement les pilotes n'existent pas et ça me contrarie beaucoup.


----------



## bompi (21 Janvier 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> L'idéal serait pour moi de pouvoir installer Ubuntu/Lubuntu sur mon MacBook air 2015. Malheureusement les pilotes n'existent pas et ça me contrarie beaucoup.


Il faut être patient : ça devrait venir, à terme.

Et si tu regardes ce fil, on dirait que Ubuntu peut être à peu près opérationnel sur un MBA de début 2015, par exemple.


----------



## AppleSpirit (21 Janvier 2016)

J'espère que ça viendra un jour et que le mba 2015 ne passera pas aux oubliettes des ingénieurs Linux.


----------



## bompi (21 Janvier 2016)

Si c'est le modèle de début d'année, ton MBA doit pouvoir fonctionner sous Linux (si tu regardes les différents fils sur le sujet).


----------



## AppleSpirit (21 Janvier 2016)

Non pour l'instant il y a un problème avec le ssd qui n'est pas reconnu par Linux. Un problème avec le module intel pour NVMe.


----------



## secureinfo42 (22 Janvier 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> L'idéal serait pour moi de pouvoir installer Ubuntu/Lubuntu sur mon MacBook air 2015. Malheureusement les pilotes n'existent pas et ça me contrarie beaucoup.


 
Un dernier Ubuntu peut reconnaitre presque tout, sauf : l'autonomie t'en auras moins sous Linux (compte 6h sur un macbook Air au lieu d'environ 9h (in real life) - le wifi s'installer (à la main certes) et l'autre point bloquant c'est le trackpad, de mémoire les gestes sur 4 doigts ne sont pas gérés

Si tu ne veux que ou un maximum d'opensource, perso j'te conseil les macports (contient plus de packages qu'homebrew, mais peut être un tantinet plus chiant à matriser) et comme il a été dit, regarde sur les sites internet, ils ont de fortes chances d'avoir leurs versions OSX (vu sa  racine Unix)

En terme de perf' t'auras de meilleurs résultat dans une VM car la plus part des versions des softs GNU bien plus à jour sous Linux (genre X11)) - sans compter que les i5, i7 ont des instructions de virtualisations

Un noyeau Linux dans une VM est plus performant qu'une appli qui tourne sous XQuartz - les applis graphiques installées depuis les packagemanager ( Homebrew, Macports, Fink ) sont lourdes à installer (à cause des nombreuses dépendences) et le temps de compilation peut être long

PS : VM = machine virtuelle

Tu saurais faire une liste des softs Linux que tu aimerais ? Si c'dst les GNUutils (ls version GNU, awk, dd, ..) c'est jute un package à instaler ;-) (que je me suis également moi même empressé d'installer, malgré que certains outils Apple soient mieux (genre chmod qui gère les ACL (droit étendus)  HFS (du système de fichiers))

Pour ton SSD non reconnu, c'est à mon humble avis, pas le SSD mais l'UEFI qui n'est pas reconnu, prends Ubuntu 64 bits (Lubuntu qui m'a peut être pas le module EFI) ou prends une Fedora ou encore openSuse (qui ont également un module EFI) qui t'éviters te as de t'embêter avec Refit


----------



## dalmidenis (12 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

Le mieux pour toi serait de suivre ce tuto, tu y trouveras toutes les réponses.

http://www.alphorm.com/tutoriel/formation-en-ligne-mac-os-x-server-10-11-el-capitan-les-fondamentaux


----------



## KillerPizza (12 Juillet 2016)

dalmidenis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le mieux pour toi serait de suivre ce tuto, tu y trouveras toutes les réponses.
> 
> http://www.alphorm.com/tutoriel/formation-en-ligne-mac-os-x-server-10-11-el-capitan-les-fondamentaux




Je te remercie pour le lien !


----------

